# Final Standings for 2005



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

<table border="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#66ffff"> <td>*TEAM*​</td><td>*PLD*​</td><td>*WON*​</td><td>*LOST*​</td><td>*LAST 5*​</td><td>*STREAK*​</td><td>*HOME *​</td><td>*AWAY*​</td><td>*% PTS*​</td><td>*% WON*​</td></tr><tr> <td>Sydney Kings</td><td>32​</td><td>26​</td><td>6​</td><td>3-2​</td><td>L2​</td><td>15-1​</td><td>11-5​</td><td>112.2​</td><td>81​</td></tr><tr> <td>Melbourne Tigers

</td><td>32​</td><td>25​</td><td>7​</td><td>2-3​</td><td>W2​</td><td>15-1​</td><td>10-6​</td><td>110.8​</td><td>78​</td></tr><tr> <td>Wollongong Hawks</td><td>32​</td><td>19​</td><td>13​</td><td>3-2​</td><td>W2​</td><td>12-4​</td><td>7-9​</td><td>104.2​</td><td>59​</td></tr><tr> <td>Adelaide 36ers</td><td>32​</td><td>19​</td><td>13​</td><td>2-3​</td><td>L3​</td><td>14-2​</td><td>5-11​</td><td>98.3​</td><td>59​</td></tr><tr> <td>Cairns Taipans</td><td>32​</td><td>18​</td><td>14​</td><td>3-2​</td><td>W3​</td><td>12-4​</td><td>6-10​</td><td>103.0​</td><td>56​</td></tr><tr> <td>Brisbane Bullets</td><td>32​</td><td>17​</td><td>15​</td><td>4-1​</td><td>W4​</td><td>12-4​</td><td>5-11​</td><td>102.8​</td><td>53​</td></tr><tr> <td>Perth Wildcats</td><td>32​</td><td>16​</td><td>16​</td><td>4-1​</td><td>W3​</td><td>10-6​</td><td>6-10​</td><td>101.6​</td><td>50​</td></tr><tr> <td>Hunter Pirates</td><td>32​</td><td>13​</td><td>18​</td><td>1-4​</td><td>L1​</td><td>8-8​</td><td>5-11​</td><td>94.3​</td><td>41​</td></tr><tr> <td>New Zealand Breakers</td><td>32​</td><td>9​</td><td>23​</td><td>2-3​</td><td>L2​</td><td>6-10​</td><td>3-13​</td><td>91.6​</td><td>28​</td></tr><tr> <td>Townsville Crocodiles</td><td>32​</td><td>9​</td><td>23​</td><td>1-4​</td><td>L4​</td><td>7-9​</td><td>2-14​</td><td>94.3​</td><td>28​</td></tr><tr> <td>West Sydney Razorbacks</td><td>32​</td><td>5​</td><td>27​</td><td>1-4​</td><td>L3​</td><td>4-12​</td><td>1-15​</td><td>90.1​</td><td>16​</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------

